# Do you guys prefer double or single reed calls and why??



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi guys i was just wondering im having trouble choosing honker calls.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

please answer  :eyeroll:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Alot people like to use the Short reed because they can do more to it and tune it to higher pitch or lower pitch in the field. Flute are good calls but you cant do much as the Short Reed but having both on the laynard can be great. Short reeds are harder to learn and once you practice often youll get there.

in your topic question you were asking double or single reed, I think all goose calls are single reeds.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

thank you very much, I will get what you said, and do flutes or magnum clukers work better?


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a knight and hale magnum clucker with a flute attachment but i cant seem to get a proper sound, why is this?


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

The best decision I made was to throw that Knight and Hale call in the trash. You are not getting good sounds because it is a piece of XXXX.

You don't need a $150 call but if you put down $50 to $60 on a Tim Grounds half breed, Foiles Meat Grinder, GK, or a Winglock and then spend $20 on Honker Talk by Shawn Stahl you will be far ahead of the game than buying $10 and $20 calls and trying to get them to sound good. $80 and some practice and you will be able to call geese.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Brian is right. The Magnum clucker is a worthless call. I'd say spend a few more dollars and get something that you can learn on. Buy honker talk and a decent call and PRACTICE!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

I payed 36 dollars for the call i dont think im spending anymoore and i called in 18 flocks this year and shot 83 geese................


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

*duckduck...goose! wrote:*



> I have a knight and hale magnum clucker with a flute attachment but i cant seem to get a proper sound, why is this?


*and also wrote:*



> I payed 36 dollars for the call i dont think im spending anymoore and i called in 18 flocks this year and shot 83 geese................


Then it must not sound that bad and why are you asking for advice????????????????????????????????????[/b]


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Dont ask for advice if you're already a knowitall and your already doing so well why change :roll:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

whatever a Knight and Hale double cluck plus is im thinking its a short reed call. :beer:


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

With those numbers I'm going to trash my Acrylic calls


----------



## quackhead21 (Jan 12, 2006)

short reeds over longer ones everyday long reeds are easy to use but lack ability to make certain sounds, short reeds take a lot of practice but it will pay of in the end Try the Quackhead Goozilla its awesome pulls them in like a magnet


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Brainb- Excatly!! that got me thinking that he asked for advice then said he called in 18 flocks and shot 83 geese. :-?


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

They are right, why do you need advice when you are killing those kind of numbers of geese. And where would you get a call like that for 36 dollars. You didnt get your fair share thats for sure.


----------



## NdDuckHunter (Aug 28, 2005)

Go all out and buy a Foiles Migrators Strait Meat Honker!! It will last you a lifetime but its harder to learn than a flute, but its worth the $$ and effort!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Called in 18 flocks and shot 83 geese...hmmm...is anyone else doing the math here??? That averges out to be 4.6 geese per flock, how many doubles can a guy possibly shoot day in and day out?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Wow! 4.6 geese per flock? (By the way, what is the limit on canada geese and shells allowed in the gun these days anyway?) I am going to quit pass shooting and buy some cheap goose decoys! I'm also going to dump all my other calls and get a K&H.

(Just kidding Chris 8) )


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

...................this year guys not in one day............................jeez u guys r funny....with numbers like that i would get fined so bad...........................


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Tim Grounds "SuperMag" and Shawn Stahl's "Honker Talk" instructional DVD.*

My buddy gave me the advice to buy a Tim Ground's "Super Mag" and Shawn Stah's "Honker Talk".

And it's a good combination. You can get the call for about $60 and the DVD for $20.

That's what I'd do.

:sniper:


----------

